# What kind of clothes do girls find attractive on boys?



## Jinkies (Aug 31, 2013)

I usually wear dark blue jeans, converse and a t shirt and hoodie combo (not the tracksuit variety). Is this too scruffy or do girls like a smarter appearance?

Would a more conventional jacket be more appealling as opposed to hoodies?

Thanks


----------



## fullmetaljacket (Mar 9, 2011)

Whop cares what they like?

Make your own style and wear it. Amazing what people will want to ask women instead of just doing what they like. Are you wanting some magic answer? If a girl comments on here and says never wear a polo, is that going to stop you from wearing one?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

The answer is that different girls like different styles of clothing on guys. I'd say as long as you wear clothes that are presentable but that you also feel comfortable in is a good way to go.

What I mean by presentable is that they don't have food stains, aren't dirty, smelly, thread bare, or have unintentional holes in them etc.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

In one sentence.

Stuff which fits, isn't too baggy, and with colors that harmoniously complement each other.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

A tshirt, jeans, and work boots.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

If you're cool with making style changes then think of the type of girl you're interested in and her style, then dress accordingly. You'll probably become partial to it after a while. 

I'm into girls that have a conservatively stylish fashion sense, nothing too trendy, extreme, or childish, so I started buying nice button-up shirts, jeans that weren't too faded, and got rid of any t-shirts with images or logos (aside from all my band shirts, you don't just simply throw away a Beatles shirt). I can't imagine going back to what I used to wear, it's just become 'me', and I can tell that the girls I'm interested in respond really well to it.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Nudity. They love nudity.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Also most girls appreciate a guy who puts effort into his personal style, no matter what style of girl is in question, every style has a 'nice' version of it, and if it's apparent that you put some effort into it, that in itself is attractive.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I like how none of the responses are from girls or productive. This also includes this comment rigth here. Sorry OP!


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I like how none of the responses are from girls or productive. This also includes this comment rigth here. Sorry OP!


I don't have my gender set but mine was from a girl, so I guess you're calling it unproductive? I gave what interests me, sorry it doesn't match what you think girls should want.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Not desert boots. Those are the worst!!! :no


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

How are these comments not productive, most of the posters have some pretty sound advice. Darktower pretty much summed it up though:



Darktower776 said:


> The answer is that different girls like different styles of clothing on guys. I'd say as long as you wear clothes that are presentable but that you also feel comfortable in is a good way to go.
> 
> What I mean by presentable is that they don't have food stains, aren't dirty, smelly, thread bare, or have unintentional holes in them etc.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Not desert boots. Those are the worst!!! :no


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Really, I think it's probably for the best if you dress in a style that you want to, you'll probably feel a bit more confident and attract the kind of people who like what you like. 

If you want some general fashion advice, well-fitting clothes and good colour choices can make any kind of outfit improve drastically. 'In' clothing that doesn't fit right and is badly put together will look just as bad as anything else.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


>


They're an atrocity. Plus everyone I know who wears them is stuck up and rude. Not sure why. Also, brightly colored shorts with boat shoes and croakies. Just no.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

@tbyrfan I've never seen a guy wear those before (desert boots). Are they common? :con

I don't really find it attractive when a guy has a really good fashion sense lol, idk why. Jeans and a t-shirt are nice, just something simple. Button-up shirts are also really nice.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

fullmetaljacket said:


> Whop cares what they like?
> 
> Make your own style and wear it. Amazing what people will want to ask women instead of just doing what they like. Are you wanting some magic answer? If a girl comments on here and says never wear a polo, is that going to stop you from wearing one?


Obviously the OP, that's why he asked the question in the first place. So next time you come across a thread you don't like, click the back button instead of acting like a butt wipe.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> @tbyrfan I've never seen a guy wear those before (desert boots). Are they common? :con
> 
> I don't really find it attractive when a guy has a really good fashion sense lol, idk why. Jeans and a t-shirt are nice, just something simple. Button-up shirts are also really nice.


Not really. It's more of a pretentious hipster thing, I think. Jeans and a t-shirt on men are just fine with me, too.


----------



## fullmetaljacket (Mar 9, 2011)

George McFly said:


> Obviously the OP, that's why he asked the question in the first place. So next time you come across a thread you don't like, click the back button instead of acting like a butt wipe.


The problem is caring what they like in the first palce


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Do you want to change your style because you think it will make you more attractive or do you just want a change? 

Personally I wouldnt change my "style (I mean that really is laughable because I have none) just to try and look more appealing, I don't see why we should change what we like/are comfortable with for anyone? 



Unless of course, you feel like a change anyway :b


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> I don't really find it attractive when a guy has a really good fashion sense lol, idk why.


Maybe because you assume he's gay? 

I personally don't care much either way. I like it when he wears colours that I like (certain shades of red, green, blue) but if he doesn't, that's fine. Oh, and I don't like plaids.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Thread needs more pics























*dat beard though*


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Stilla said:


> Thread needs more pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First 2 pics, the jacket and shirt look good, everything else is an abomination.

Second set of pics, a guy wearing capris? Ugh! Everything there is a disaster. Jacket is like something you'd see on a homeless person, shirt is horrible, shoes are silly.

Last pic, ugly sweater that looks like a bath mat sewn together, jeans are nice though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Also did anyone say-



TicklemeRingo said:


> Nudity. They love nudity.


Oh OK.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Nudity. They love nudity.


Explain, why do they always run or look away from me when I do this? :cry


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you even scarf?


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

You should wear what makes u comfortable butttt.
For me, what i like...

Dark skinny jeans. Cons. Hoodies, band tees. Couple with peircings and tattoos <3 ah ^.^


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Shameful said:


> I don't have my gender set but mine was from a girl, so I guess you're calling it unproductive? I gave what interests me, sorry it doesn't match what you think girls should want.


Actually he said that none are from girls OR are productive. As you mentioned, you do not specify your gender, so presumably he may have assumed you are male. That is at least possible. In that case the objection was that it was not from a girl, not that it was not productive.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

I recently bought a pair of black chinos and a navy blue casual shirt, and I've noticed a few women checking me out. Which is new!


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Personally I prefer the 'scruffy' look. Jeans, shirt, hoody, that kind of thing, rather than someone looking like they've spent a long time putting together an outfit.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah what fullmetaljacket said. Just don't be a slob.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Doesn't matter to me that much. Just so long as the clothes aren't dirty/ falling apart. However I really dislike skinny jeans/pants on guys.


----------



## My Mom Is a Zombie (Nov 8, 2014)

crimeclub was spot on with his advice, imho.

Despite your personal style or the style you're trying to replicate, always make sure your clothes fit you well! I've dated men who had a wide range of personal styles and the only thing I've EVER looked for is whether or not their clothes fit. This transulates as "self aware" for me

Actual fashion turn ons for me:
pea coats (idk, they're just hot)
shoes (not trainers or tennies or boots...seems more mature to me.)
snug pants..taper or skinny are fine...wide leg not so much (I wanna see dat butt just a little bit) try levi 511's
occasional use of an accessories (belt that matches shoes or a scarf or a hat...you can get creative if you'd like)
color (shows confidence. you don't have to go nuts, deep greens and navy blues can count)
NO LOGO t SHIRTS... I'm not into it, personally. If I could veto all t shirts I would. 

Clearly there's a lot of girl who probably wouldn't agree with me but if your'e trying to step up your game a little my "turn ons" could help.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

Stilla said:


> Thread needs more pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wooow that 2nd guy

it looks like he just grabbed a bunch of **** from a lost property bin

its sad to think someone coordinated this outfit, people approved of it, and he walked outside thinking he looked good

sad

its one thing to not try and look bad, but yeesh... when youve put effort into it


----------



## FriedChicken (May 18, 2013)

It's really impossible to answer this question because each girl is different. I've met girls who are attracted to guys that dress sloppy, and then I know girls like guys who are preppy.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Edit: thread necro


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

Dude,your going about this all wrong.Wear whatever you think looks cool.Females are people so their all different.They don't all like the same thing.Plus you'll feel cool if you wear things that you think looks cool.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> The answer is that different girls like different styles of clothing on guys. I'd say as long as you wear clothes that are presentable but that you also feel comfortable in is a good way to go.
> 
> What I mean by presentable is that they don't have food stains, aren't dirty, smelly, thread bare, or have unintentional holes in them etc.


That's right clean and presentable clothes.

I would prefer jeans and some light shirt with the sleeves rolled up a little.


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

Women look only at faces anyway.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

daniels2000 said:


> Women look only at faces anyway.


This is false and untrue. I look at men's clothes all the time. I think an average looking but very stylish man is more attractive than a very handsome but kinda frumpy man. Well-dressed men are the ones I really stare at.

Having said that, I have no idea what I like in men's fashion. I can't describe it to you. I just know it when I see it.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't dress nicely because all the popular kids do. If It would require too much effort and I would get made fun of probably if I did it. I also don't want to spend as much money as they do on it. High school sucks.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Thread needs more pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People who look like this basically wear an invisible sign that says "I'm probably a pretentious jerk, please stay away from me."


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Honestly, the kind of clothes I find most attractive on boys are thick pullover sports hoodies, sweatshirts and tracksuit bottoms. Like all thick, warm, cosy sweatshirt fabric ಥ_ಥ My reptile brain associates it with man-smell and cuddling up watching terrible tv. I can't see an attractive man in some grey marl without getting a little hot and bothered.

My absolute favourite things for a man to be wearing, though, are glasses and Doc Martens.

Something else I really like is when a guy looks like he's a particularly stylish geology student who lives in the library and has too much else on his mind to really notice if you talk to him. Like horn-rimmed glasses, parkas, big woolly jumpers, Doc Martens shoes/boots kind of thing. Swoon.

Also pea coats. I like pea coats. Brogues and brogue boots, denim shirts/jackets... idk I like a lot of things that men wear.

And I really like that haircut where it's shorter on the sides and longer on the top. So many guys seem to have that haircut at the moment. I'm not complaining.



Stilla said:


> Thread needs more pics
> *dat beard though*


Yesss. I like the ones you posted. Adding:




























And young Morrissey, I'd be all over him like an absolute rash:


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I've got this weird phobia of buttons which kind of restricts what I can wear. I really can't explain it other than that I'm a bit odd. So it either leaves me with t-shirts or jumpers depending on what season it is, though I do have a hoodie. I hear wearing red whilst having a beard can be quite popular with the ladies.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Nudity. They love nudity.


:yes


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> People who look like this basically wear an invisible sign that says "I'm probably a pretentious jerk, please stay away from me."


I don't see what's wrong with the first and the last one, but I definitely see that for the second one. The guy in the second one is dressed like a douchebag. It's partly the sunglasses, partly the rolled up jeans with no socks, but mainly that t-shirt. Those t-shirts with the huge cutouts and the very low armholes are the worst things ever. The worst things ever. I have never seen a guy wearing one of those and wanted to talk to him.

These are men whose clothes REALLY make me not want to talk to them:



















Both of these guys say to me "I am too good to talk to you sober, but one day when I am drunk and desperate and have run out of female contacts in my phone, you're going to wake up to a 3AM UNWANTED DICK PIC. BANTER."










"Dapper Laughs is hilarious. I make the girls proper moist!!! Dick pic. Dick pic."










"I survive on takeaway and microwave curry, because I don't know how to cook."

But even worse, these men, these men are the worst:


















I don't even need to caption these. British people will know what I mean.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> I don't see what's wrong with the first and the last one, but I definitely see that for the second one. The guy in the second one is dressed like a douchebag. It's partly the sunglasses, partly the rolled up jeans with no socks, but mainly that t-shirt. Those t-shirts with the huge cutouts and the very low armholes are the worst things ever. The worst things ever. I have never seen a guy wearing one of those and wanted to talk to him.


I feel like a lot of it is the facial expression of the models, too. I think that they were told to look really cocky for the shoot.

I really like casual, laid-back fashion. Something that doesn't look like the guy primped for hours. L.L.Bean-esque fashion is the best, plus most of the models are smiling and don't look like cocky jerks.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow all those pictures you guys posted just scream douche bag.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Both of these guys say to me "I am too good to talk to you sober, but one day when I am drunk and desperate, you're going to wake up to a 3AM UNWANTED DICK PIC. BANTER."
> 
> But even worse, these men, these men are the worst:
> 
> ...


I cant stand these 3 types of dressers. The last 2 especially, like a muggers scheme seriously. I see more and more of this these days, didn't expect people to dress like this in my neck of the woods.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


>


^I like this.

(partially because my wardrobe is _full_ of denim jackets :b)


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Sourdog said:


> Wow all those pictures you guys posted just scream douche bag.


Even the smiling guy in the plain zip-up sweater? Seriously?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I feel like a lot of it is the facial expression of the models, too. I think that they were told to look really cocky for the shoot.
> 
> I really like casual, laid-back fashion. Something that doesn't look like the guy primped for hours. L.L.Bean-esque fashion is the best, plus most of the models are smiling and don't look like cocky jerks.


To me these look a bit middle-aged and dad-like (a fleece?!?!) but I like the patterned jumper and denim shirt underneath it in the last one.



Rich91 said:


> I cant stand these 3 types of dressers. The last 2 especially, like a muggers scheme seriously. I see more and more of this these days, didn't expect people to dress like this in my neck of the woods.


What's a muggers scheme?

I can't stand men like that, srs. I don't see young men dressed like that but I see a lot of men 35-65 dressed like that and they are always so ****y. Very up themselves, pretentious, probably wants to drink red wine in a pub and is generally the kind of person you can't talk to without getting kind of angry.



TicklemeRingo said:


> ^I like this.
> 
> (partially because my wardrobe is _full_ of denim jackets :b)


That one is probably my favourite. When I see guys dressed like that I assume they have good taste in music and feel intimidated to talk to them.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> To me these look a bit middle-aged (a fleece?!?!) but I like the patterned jumper and denim shirt underneath it in the last one.


It's plain and not flashy, that's why. I like when people dress in a classic, modest way that looks good at any age.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> It's plain and not flashy, that's why. I like when people dress in a classic, modest way that looks good at any age.


Partly it's due to the way the pictures are shot - the models are older and there's a golden retriever in the background of the first pic, so you can tell who this is marketed to - but I think details like the cut of the clothes and the wash of the jeans make a lot of difference with things like this. While there are lots of things that are totally classic and look as good on a younger and older person (like chelsea boots, imo) it's pretty rare to find an exact article which will look right on two generations, because of the details.

I think there's a lot to be said for classic, plain clothes tho. There's nothing good about looking _too_ trend-conscious.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> That one is probably my favourite. When I see guys dressed like that I assume they have good taste in music *and feel intimidated to talk to them*.


 Oh really? Now I'm wondering if I have ever inadvertently intimidated someone. I hope not.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Buckyx said:


> I felt elementary school was like that.. in high school I was wearing whateva the fck I wanted and nobody cared


There's no way I could dress like that. I'm not cool.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Buckyx said:


> you dont need to be cool to wear what you want lol


I cannot dress like the most popular guy in the school because I'm not popular. I will stand out way too much.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> What's a muggers scheme?
> 
> I can't stand men like that, srs. I don't see young men dressed like that but I see a lot of men 35-65 dressed like that and they are always so ****y. Very up themselves, pretentious, probably wants to drink red wine in a pub and is generally the kind of person you can't talk to without getting kind of angry.


Basically somebody who dresses in fashionable clothes, someone who looks like they could have a bit or lots of money. The guys in the photos really, they are more likely to get mugged due to the way they dress. I myself dress in trainers, jeans and a hoodie or a coat.

You'd never catch me dressed like that, not even if someone paid me to.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> "I survive on takeaway and microwave curry, because I don't know how to cook."


Oh.. I think hoodies like that are cute.


----------



## KatatonicPlanet (Sep 13, 2014)

None.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

They aren't attractive to boys.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Clothes that fit well, are clean, and go together. No pretentious metrosexual ankle pants plz.


----------

